# New Sound and lighting guy



## dust4sound (Feb 27, 2004)

Hey I was directed to this site by a friend and I'm really good at electronics; I also do lighting and sound design at my high school.


----------



## DMXtools (Feb 27, 2004)

Welcome aboard! I'm particularly glad when somebody mentions electronics... my favorite subject.

Anyhow, while this board is mainly aimed at high-school and college-level theater tech students, it's open to anyone with interests in that general direction, including old farts like me. You'll find very little in the way of ego-centric argument on these boards, just good people of all skill levels sharing information on the principle that "all of us is smarter than some of us." Feel free to join the discussions, ask questions and express opinions - that's the way we all learn.

DVS Dave, our webmaster, should be along to give you the official welcome pretty soon. He's a pretty good guy despite his propensity to root for the wrong baseball team.

John


----------

